# We're sooooo Excited!!!



## Technicolor Pony (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all, we are new to the pony forum, but have posted under the miniature horse forum for some time under the name "Horsefeathers". I am so excited, as we have two new arrivals here at our place! The circumstances by which we got these two isn't the best by a long shot, but we're glad to have them. Hubby's boss gave them to us, signed the papers and everything, because her husband had a stroke and is hospitalized.... please pray for them. We went and caught them up, and had them delivered today, so here they are....

Rougeaus Mystical Hawk.... 17 mo. old grandson of Raven of Bird Haven












And here is O'wine and Roses











The mare is a 4 year old, and has a slight stifle problem... The vet said that it should work out with excercise... any suggestions? Is that hereditary?

Also, Hawk has a hazey right eye with a white spot in it... it this an ulcer? We are going to get the vet out as soon as we can to check it out... any suggestions on that?

Thanks for looking!

Chris


----------



## Keri (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats!! The buckskin is pretty!!!





I tried working out a stifle problem with exercise. Worked for a little over a year and then his problem came back even worse. Just got surgery done and cut his ligament completely on both legs. He's so much happier now.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 28, 2008)

How fun! I think you will enjoy them!

The colt... I would have the vet look at the eye. It most likely is a scar, scars from eye injuries are often white spots that are pretty visible. However, if it is a fresh injury... if you have the vet out and catch it early enough you can minimize the scarring with atropine and other drugs. I bet if you gelded him he'd make a heck of a show horse, he's flashy!

As to the mare... I adamantly believe that stifle issues are hereditary. You can minimize the issues by some creative hoof trimming, exercise to keep the ligaments and surrounding muscles strong, and surgery if it is painful and persistent enough... but if you DO breed her you will just be giving the problem to future generations of horses. Wouldn't it be wonderful if none of our horses ever had to deal with locking stifle?

I love their colors and they look to be in pretty decent shape. Keep us posted, and thanks for the pictures! Congrats on your new additions!

Andrea


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the horses, New horses are alwasy funn. I can't wait till i can get another horse, or even another donkey!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations, very nice horses enjoy.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the buckskin.

I am another who thinks it is genetic and would not breed her. That said, if that colt isnt fixed he may of well already done the job.


----------

